# Engine swap



## Lstndfnd (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok I'm new to most imports and I have a question that is bothering me...
I have a 1982 720 2.2l i4 with 8 plugs and carb. Manual trans
I am wanting to know if the engine out of a 1992 Nissan 240 sx 2.4l i4 tbi automatic would fit in my truck with the manual trans? Also what would I need to keep from both to make it work?


----------

